# Foster Kids



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

The little Boston that I have been fostering has been very sick . Had to care for her around the clock but she is much better now she is a special needs baby hoping for just the right forever home. Her name is Omadala the other baby is a Corgi pup named Sir Phillip he will be going to his forever home next week. His new parents cant wait to start loving him . 
We got in 6 pups a few weeks ago from same breeder all 6 pups had eye problems all 6 were to be put to sleep rescue got them I fostered 3 pups have 2 adopted and app. to adopt on the third . i have learned a lot working with rescue and I love placing these kids in forever homes .


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

I do foster for Norsled and I love doing it! Although our latest foster just may become a permanent resident. I don't think anyone could love her as much as we all do!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

I Understand About Falling In Love This Little Boston Girl May Just Have To Stay Here She Was So Sick And I Worked So Hard To Save Her I Have Fallen For Her . But I Am Trying To Resist .


----------

